# Bob Sikes Underwater Light 9/16/22



## prov304 (May 22, 2011)

I went to Bob Sikes the last couple of days and I heard that Mackerel had been running but I didn't catch any personally. Last night, however, I did put out my underwater light and at first I didn't think I would have any results because of the moon being out but after a couple of hours, a big school of LYs found the light and so I caught a few with my small 4ft cast net and tried a bottom rig at first with a small LY and caught a small pinfish. A little after the LYs showed up, I saw some big fish start going through them and so I freelined some LYs and that was the ticket. Turned out the fish were Speckled Trout. I lost two trying to reel them in and then I caught 1 short, about 13" and one that was right at about 19" so both went back. Nevertheless, it was a fun night.


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

Very nice 😊


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Thats a lot of bait! Nice Trout.


----------



## prov304 (May 22, 2011)

Yes. Definitely a lot of bait. It's amazing how the bait fish will just swim in circles around the light. I've tried fishing with lights before but this is the first time I actually caught something in the light. I'm thinking that Speckled trout must really like the bait to be moving just right or they won't touch it. Looking forward to going out again at soon and trying again.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

What kind of light do you have?


----------



## prov304 (May 22, 2011)

It's a LED light that I bought online, supposedly 20,000 lumens but I have no way of testing. I'm sure I paid too much. I previously used a halogen light that was a lot cheaper and I had similar results but the LED light lasts longer 6+ hours and maybe all night if you have a big enough battery. The halogen started dimming after 4 or 5 hours and completely drained the 12v deep cycle battery I have but the LED has stayed at full brightness both times I fished 4-6 hours. There are guys on youtube that show how to make underwater led lights and my guess that any kind of light you put on the water will work but the led lights do last longer when using a battery. I think it works a lot better at bridges and in warmer weather when there's bait fish around or if you're in a boat because I tried a couple of times with the same light downtown Pensacola and near there and it didn't seem to draw any bait fish or maybe I just wasn't there long enough.


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

thanks for the report


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Great job, I use to put out a green light at ft pickens a lot getting bait.


----------



## Robalo-lee-202-EX (7 mo ago)

I had luck today with Spanish at 3mile at the channel on the west side, they kept going north to south of the channel. We where about to leave to head in and the where jumping out of the water. Stopped the boat threw a shinny jig and BAM could of caught more but was in a rush to get home only hooked 2 at about 15" and the time frame was around 1230ish


----------

